# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U v.3.1.0 Update! [fix DNS problem]

## 4gsmmaroc

*NEW UPDATE TO VERSION 3.1.0 FOR J.A.U IS READY!*   
 Code:
 ================================================== 
WHATS NEW? (V3.1.0): 
  Changes / Updates in Version V3.1.0
  .) Added MEP_11534_009
  .) Added Blackberry PRDMEP Database
     If you unlock the Device per cable, J.A.U will check if prd is in Database,
     if it is not in Database then it will save it for later useage withouth cable.
  .) Added 8686 PRD´s to Database!
     Database can be easy edited and shared, cause its a normal ini file.
     (before you update J.A.U for the next time, make backup of your personal database!)
  .) Corrected DNS Problems with old Domain.
  .) Corrected Auto-Update (cache will be cleared before download of new update).
  .) From now on, if new Version is available, J.A.U will show a message but will
     still alow to use old version.  
==================================================  
if you have problems when update in jau software direct and you get
always same version, please clear your "temporary internet folder" (in this new version, this will be done automaticaly).  
ps: in next version we have many new supported phones to add!   :Wink:   (this is just a small release caused by domain dns problems, sorry for that! 
wbr.
hari

----------

